# Halo Bolt Portable Charger & Car Jump Starter



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

*Halo Bolt Portable Charger & Car Jump Starter*


View Advert


has anybody got one of these, please?

*
Halo Bolt Portable Charger & Car Jump Starter 57720
*




*Advertiser*

bowie



*Date*

10/03/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£40.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

